

Finally the new form of movie and tv studios - apedley
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204883304577223630028525366.html

======
TheAceOfHearts
The premise seems interesting, but the shows they mentioned sound horrible, in
my opinion. But it's great that people are gravitating towards this type of
thing.

Personally, I watch StarCraft 2 games from the GSL which is a Korean SC2
tournament. That's pretty much replaced television for me, and I view it as a
sport.

It's amazing how things are changing. If nothing less, at least the future of
these things will definitely be interesting.

